# Chewy has died :(



## DanaLachney (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## pam (Jun 5, 2012)

Sooooooo sorry for your loss  rest in peace Shih Tzu Chewy


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm not part of a dog forum and I thought I could share here. I'm very upset I think he had a heat stroke :'(

Or was poisoned idk I'm calling the vet tomorrow :'(


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Forever will be a memory in your heart and memories.


----------



## Mousey97 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry. I know how it is to lose a dear family member like a dog. Just remember the great times with Chewy. The pain will lessen in time, the memories are yours forever. Again I am so sorry


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank u


----------



## pinkpirate (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! I am sure that a piece of Chewy will remain with you always.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! RIP


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 5, 2012)

So very sorry!


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 5, 2012)

How hard for you! No matter what, he had a great life with you.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Awww, sweetie I'm so sorry. It really sucks losing a pet! Dogs are really a big part of a family and I feel for you!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 5, 2012)

Hard enough to lose a pet, but sounds like this was totally unexpected.  *hugs*


----------



## shelbyxoxo (Jun 5, 2012)

Im soo sorry! Im sure we all feel your pain, i know i do!


----------



## terryo (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry. What a terrible loss. Yes...hugs!


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes it was unexpected. I've been very upset and can't stop crying but I found a poem for him it's really sweet

If tears could build a stairway
And memories were a lane
We would walk right up to Heaven
And bring you back again

No farewell words were spoken
No time to say goodbye
You were gone before we knew it
And only God knows why

Our hearts still ache in sadness
And secret tears still flow
What it meant to lose you
No one will ever know

But now we know you want us
To mourn for you no more
To remember all the happy times
Life still has much in store

Since youâ€™ll never be forgotten
We pledge to you today
A hallowed place within our hearts
Is where youâ€™ll always stay


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ascott (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss dear....rest in peace Chewy....


----------



## Laura (Jun 5, 2012)

Look up Rainbow Bridge its a poem too. 

How old was he? and is it hot there? 

I hope the Vet can give you some answers.


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 5, 2012)

Laura said:


> Look up Rainbow Bridge its a poem too.
> 
> How old was he? and is it hot there?
> 
> I hope the Vet can give you some answers.



He was a year old and yes it was hot today but he had blood coming out his nose and mouth so idk...


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 5, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> He was a year old and yes it was hot today but he had blood coming out his nose and mouth so idk...



So sorry to hear about your loss. 
I feel for you. 
I lost a Jack Russel 1-1/2 years old. A few years ago. It was heart wrenching.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Hang in there. Does the vet have an idea on what caused it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2012)

Only a year old? OMG! That is so sad.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Jun 6, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Yes it was unexpected. I've been very upset and can't stop crying but I found a poem for him it's really sweet
> 
> If tears could build a stairway
> And memories were a lane
> ...





RIP Chewy. I am sad.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 6, 2012)

That is very sad news  RIP Chewy


----------



## n3rdchik (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine. I have a shih tzu as well. They are such loving and affectionate dogs.


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 6, 2012)

I talked to the vet and she first said heat stroke but when I told her how he'd been acting the past few days it could have been an anurisom that bursted :'(


----------



## Nay (Jun 6, 2012)

That's hard to loose them that young, so sorry.
Not that it is easier to loose them older, but you just have that, lost out on so much feeling.
So sad.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm glad you got some answers! I'm so sorry Dana. How are the kids holding up?


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 6, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> I'm glad you got some answers! I'm so sorry Dana. How are the kids holding up?



My daughter was crying yesterday and now she's been asking for a new puppy. My husband has told her we are gonna get a fox of all things. I don't want anymore dogs I've lost too many. I don't think my son realizes yet he's only two but he loved chewy too


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Casey666 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats so sad. I'm very sorry to hear that. I hope that Chewy was very happy.


----------

